# Can I ask a question?



## KittyKitten (Jul 13, 2010)

How do people keep their avatars for a long time? You don't get bored with the same one for four years? I have to change mine every week or so, cause I get bored......


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm not sure-I'm quite fidgety when it comes to avatars. I'll change mine whenever something catches my eye.


----------



## Tad (Jul 13, 2010)

What is to get bored with?

(I have avatar pictures turned off, so I never see mine, or anyone elses. Hmmm, for that matter I don't actually remember what I have up as my avatar at the moment)

ETA: I just looked on my profile, my avatar is a smiling gnome. I wonder if it has gotten annoying, since I've probably been using it for a year or something?


----------



## Mathias (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't know.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 13, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> How do people keep their avatars for a long time? You don't get bored with the same one for four years? I have to change mine every week or so, cause I get bored......



Ah.. What? Seriously?


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 13, 2010)

Cause they have staying power????


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 13, 2010)

How many of these inane, attention-whoring threads are you planning to start?


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 13, 2010)

I actually get annoyed when people change them too often because it's one of the ways I identify people. Especially since half the females screen names have "bbw" in them and the men are either "Fa" something or some variation of bbw lover, luver, lvr, in them. The avatar helps me keep track.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jul 13, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> How many of these inane, attention-whoring threads are you planning to start?



Damn. You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to LoveBHMS again.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 13, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Damn. You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to LoveBHMS again.



Got her. It was funny at first, now it's just annoying.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jul 13, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Got her. It was funny at first, now it's just annoying.



Thank you


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 13, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> How many of these inane, attention-whoring threads are you planning to start?




Isn't this just a bit snippy?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 13, 2010)

BullseyeB said:


> Isn't this just a bit snippy?



No.

She can post whatever she wants and people can respond or not. She's run the gamut from race baiting to ridiculous questions like "why don't you change your avatar" and "why don't you use colored and different sized font". She even did the whole "I'm leaving Dims!" nonsense back in October (and of course she's still here just like everyone who makes those insipid threads). Most recently she started one just for the purpose of insisting that everyone loves her. 

Attention whoring gets tiresome after a while.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 13, 2010)

cuz i look bamf in the one i got up


----------



## Shosh (Jul 13, 2010)

The usual nastiness from people here. She only asked a question for goodness sake.

This place is becoming ridiculous.

To answer your question Happy, I just change mine if the mood strikes me, or if I have a new photo that I like of myself.

There that wasn't so hard now was it.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 13, 2010)

I like how much younger I look in this one than in the mirror. :happy:


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 13, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> No.
> 
> She can post whatever she wants and people can respond or not. She's run the gamut from race baiting to ridiculous questions like "why don't you change your avatar" and "why don't you use colored and different sized font". She even did the whole "I'm leaving Dims!" nonsense back in October (and of course she's still here just like everyone who makes those insipid threads). Most recently she started one just for the purpose of insisting that everyone loves her.
> 
> Attention whoring gets tiresome after a while.



OK, I get it. But why not just ignore her? Don't post to her tiresome threads. Am I missing something here?:doh:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 13, 2010)

BullseyeB said:


> OK, I get it. But why not just ignore her? Don't post to her tiresome threads. Am I missing something here?:doh:



Unless you speak out about something, nothing really changes. A small cry can turn into a roar if enough people join in.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 13, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Unless you speak out about something, nothing really changes. A small cry can turn into a roar if enough people join in.



Oh, just ask anyone who knows me...I can roar with the best of em! Why does this need to change?


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jul 13, 2010)

BullseyeB said:


> OK, I get it. But why not just ignore her? Don't post to her tiresome threads. Am I missing something here?:doh:



In my defense, I do have her on ignore (and that's saying a lot because I very very rarely use the ignore feature anywhere on the net) but it doesn't block me from seeing threads she starts, just her posts. So I clicked on it without paying attention to who started it. I only saw her original post because someone else quoted it. I wish the feature would block threads too.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 13, 2010)

Shosh said:


> The usual nastiness from people here. She only asked a question for goodness sake.
> 
> This place is becoming ridiculous.
> 
> ...



Shhhh. No one cares about you or your mood swings.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 13, 2010)

Time Management :happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 13, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> Shhhh. No one cares about you or your mood swings.



Here... have a rep taco :happy:

Damned rep gods preventing from repping anyone worthy of some.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 13, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> How many of these inane, attention-whoring threads are you planning to start?



Now that was uncalled for. I'm trying to have fun sometimes and you want to start something. It's called the Lounge. Moving on......geez some people here can be nasty. If you don't like my thread why start drama and reply to them? Go start your own thread.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 13, 2010)

Shosh said:


> The usual nastiness from people here. She only asked a question for goodness sake.
> 
> This place is becoming ridiculous.
> 
> ...



Because some people look for drama where there isn't any. I don't sweat it because it makes them look small and desperate. I admit I may have said something to certain people in the past, but that was the past and some of these same people are still being bitter. I don't hold grudges with anyone here because I like everyone. One said they had me on ignore, yet still respond to the threads I create. It doesn't matter, they see a thread with the name 'Happyface83' and they want to say something smart. It's all good. I don't know why it bothers some people that I like to sometimes post silly threads just to liven things up, but that's their problem, I'll keep doing what I want, they can choose to ignore me. Some of my threads are not even meant to be serious. Now this thread has taken a nasty turn. Weird.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Here... have a rep taco :happy:
> 
> Damned rep gods preventing from repping anyone worthy of some.



mmmm! Crunchy!


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 13, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> In my defense, I do have her on ignore (and that's saying a lot because I very very rarely use the ignore feature anywhere on the net) but it doesn't block me from seeing threads she starts, just her posts. So I clicked on it without paying attention to who started it. I only saw her original post because someone else quoted it. I wish the feature would block threads too.



EXACTLY. Some ppl still get to see Shosh's drive unfortunately.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 13, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> EXACTLY. Some ppl still get to see Shosh's drive unfortunately.



Um what are you talking about? It is about as clear as mud.:huh:


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 13, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> How do people keep their avatars for a long time? You don't get bored with the same one for four years? I have to change mine every week or so, cause I get bored......


a


I'm not as active at Dims as I used to be so I don't think much about my avatar or the pic in my profile. Usually I will change it if I come across a picture that I like otherwise it stays the same.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 13, 2010)

Tooz said:


> cuz i look bamf in the one i got up



What's bamf?


----------



## Heyyou (Jul 13, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> How many of these inane, attention-whoring threads are you planning to start?



but you respond to her threads



DitzyBrunette said:


> In my defense, I do have her on ignore (and that's saying a lot because I very very rarely use the ignore feature anywhere on the net) but it doesn't block me from seeing threads she starts, just her posts. So I clicked on it without paying attention to who started it. I only saw her original post because someone else quoted it. I wish the feature would block threads too.



i've seen you post on a few of her threads. some of you girls are jealous haters. acting like a bunch of kitty cats over some girl's thread.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jul 13, 2010)

fatgirlflyin said:


> What's bamf?



Bad Ass Mother Fucker


----------



## Mathias (Jul 13, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> but you respond to her threads
> 
> 
> 
> i've seen you post on a few of her threads. some of you girls are jealous haters. acting like a bunch of kitty cats over some girl's thread.



You're one to talk.  Especially after the temper tantrum you threw about how this is the crappiest board you've ever been on.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jul 13, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> i've seen you post on a few of her threads. some of you girls are jealous haters. acting like a bunch of kitty cats over some girl's thread.



Jealous? Of her? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I've seen your style, I know you're a troll and just trying to start shit, won't work with me. If you go look at my posting history, you'll see I haven't replied to her in a while because I have her blocked. She posts shit like this constantly. She wants attention. Desperately. Since the first day she got here. I've never seen another person so vain on Dims. Which is why I have her blocked.


----------



## Heyyou (Jul 13, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Got her. It was funny at first, now it's just annoying.



i'm pretty sure you would want to get in her panties


----------



## Shosh (Jul 13, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Jealous? Of her? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I've seen your style, I know you're a troll and just trying to start shit, won't work with me. If you go look at my posting history, you'll see I haven't replied to her in a while because I have her blocked. She posts shit like this constantly. She wants attention. Desperately. Since the first day she got here. I've never seen another person so vain on Dims. Which is why I have her blocked.



Now that is a bit harsh. 

It is interesting that if a woman has good self esteem and confidence that she is vain.
If it was a man he would be patted on the back and congratulated for being a go getter.

I dont feel she is vain whatsover. She is just passionate about a lot of issues, and she puts it out there, and people want to just stuff her back in her box.
Maybe she could post a few less threads, but are we the thread cops?


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 13, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Jealous? Of her? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I've seen your style, I know you're a troll and just trying to start shit, won't work with me. If you go look at my posting history, you'll see I haven't replied to her in a while because I have her blocked. She posts shit like this constantly. She wants attention. Desperately. Since the first day she got here. I've never seen another person so vain on Dims. Which is why I have her blocked.



So the fuck what if I like attention? Like I said, just stop responding to me and talking about me behind me damn back. I'm so sick of you. I am fine with the way I look at this point in my life, so what? People who know me personally find that I am not a bad person you make me out to be.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jul 13, 2010)

Shosh said:


> I dont feel she is vain whatsover.



Which is why not everyone in the world is friends with everybody. Some mesh, some don't.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 13, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Which is why not everyone in the world is friends with everybody. Some mesh, some don't.



That is very true.

I just wish this whole " She is vain, she is into herself" crap was not leveled at people, myself included.

People here ( except for friends that I have had for going on four years here) know bupkis about me and the countless hours that I spend helping others, especially in my capacity as a community volunteer.

Whatever.

Why are we vain? Because we post pretty pictures of ourselves?

I regularly complement many other women here on their photos, because I can see beauty encompassing the whole spectrum, yet some females here still want to hate regardless.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 13, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Now that is a bit harsh.
> 
> It is interesting that if a woman has good self esteem and confidence that she is vain.
> If it was a man he would be patted on the back and congratulated for being a go getter.
> ...



Thank you. I put it out there what I feel, I never hold anything in. And if some people don't like it, tough shit. I'm not vain at all but I don't cower and think of myself as LESS THAN. I don't walk around with my head to the ground. And I certainly don't take myself seriously every time.


----------



## Heyyou (Jul 13, 2010)

Mathias said:


> You're one to talk.  Especially after the temper tantrum you threw about how this is the crappiest board you've ever been on.



there is something about you that i don't like. it's the fact that you like to nose in when nobody was talking to you. you are one shady person


----------



## Mathias (Jul 13, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> there is something about you that i don't like. it's the fact that you like to nose in when nobody was talking to you. you are one shady person



The concept of "public forum" is lost on the faceless poster here.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 13, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> there is something about you that i don't like. it's the fact that you like to nose in when nobody was talking to you. you are one shady person



You back off of Matt. He has more heart, is funnier and smarter you ever hope to be. As for him "nosing" in, well the forums do allow ANYONE to speak their mine ANYTIME. 

Piss off. I don't trust people that don't even have an avatar or a profile pic. You're nothing. Go play with Little Miss I'm-So-Important and her mail-order tiara.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 13, 2010)

My avatar's pretty amazing, that's why.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 13, 2010)

Shosh said:


> That is very true.
> 
> I just wish this whole " She is vain, she is into herself" crap was not leveled at people, myself included.
> 
> ...





I too see the many beautiful woman on here and compliment them. I make a lot of positive posts, but people want to see the negative. There are so many wonderful women here on Dims such as CastingPearls, FairyWen, etc that I won't let a small group of detractors phase me.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 13, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> there is something about you that i don't like. it's the fact that you like to nose in when nobody was talking to you. you are one shady person



Pot meet kettle.


----------



## Heyyou (Jul 13, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> You back off of Matt. He has more heart, is funnier and smarter you ever hope to be. As for him "nosing" in, well the forums do allow ANYONE to speak their mine ANYTIME.
> 
> Piss off. I don't trust people that don't even have an avatar or a profile pic. You're nothing. Go play with Little Miss I'm-So-Important and her mail-order tiara.



the guy stepped on me first when nobody was talking to him. what's your obssession with shosh? stop picking on girls


----------



## Mathias (Jul 13, 2010)

Mathias said:


> The concept of "public forum" is lost on the faceless poster here.



5 bucks says I get an infraction for this lol.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> My avatar's pretty amazing, that's why.



I love your avatar, and you already know why


----------



## Mathias (Jul 13, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> the guy stepped on me first when nobody was talking to him. what's your obssession with shosh? stop picking on girls



Like anyone was talking to you? You're just using this thread as your own personal cry-fest to bitch about how much you hate it here.


----------



## Heyyou (Jul 13, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Pot meet kettle.



says the broad who got her panties up in knots just by this girl's innocent thread


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 13, 2010)

I Change Mine depending on how I'm feeling. Same with my little message. 

Also.
What the HELL, Happend to this thread? 
This isn't reality TV, or Hyde Park.
:doh: Totally unexpected side-tracking.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 13, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> the guy stepped on me first when nobody was talking to him. what's your obssession with shosh? stop picking on girls



oooh poor baby. he stepped on the poor widdle baby?! You're pissed that he invoked his right to speak whenever he pleases?

as for my "obsession", well she is an irritant that went out of her way to piss me off on a thread I started.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 13, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Change Mine depending on how I'm feeling. Same with my little message.
> 
> Also.
> What the HELL, Happend to this thread?
> ...



Should have been closed awhile ago.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 13, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Change Mine depending on how I'm feeling. Same with my little message.
> 
> Also.
> What the HELL, Happend to this thread?
> ...



I don't know. It all started when two posters threw a fit at my 'attention-whoring' post and it went downhill from there. It was not meant to end like this at all.


----------



## Heyyou (Jul 13, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Should have been closed awhile ago.



you know you added to the negativity. typical dimensions gang mentality


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 13, 2010)

I somehow have the feeling this isn't the first _lounge_ thread to end up looking like a hyde park tragedy. [sp?]


----------



## Mathias (Jul 13, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> you know you added to the negativity. typical dimensions gang mentality



She posted this thread, I said my piece. Not that difficult of a concept.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 14, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> you know you added to the negativity. typical dimensions gang mentality


Did you make a single relevant post in this thread? Not that I've seen. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jul 14, 2010)

Shosh said:


> That is very true.
> 
> I just wish this whole " She is vain, she is into herself" crap was not leveled at people, myself included.



I never said you were vain and I wouldn't say it because I don't think you are. If you're pissed off at people for calling you vain or any other names then take it out on them. 




> Why are we vain? Because we post pretty pictures of ourselves?
> 
> I regularly complement many other women here on their photos, because I can see beauty encompassing the whole spectrum, yet some females here still want to hate regardless.



Where do you see anyone in here bitching about comments on pictures?


----------



## Mathias (Jul 14, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I somehow have the feeling this isn't the first _lounge_ thread to end up looking like a hyde park tragedy. [sp?]




Nope!  .........


----------



## Shosh (Jul 14, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I too see the many beautiful woman on here and compliment them. I make a lot of positive posts, but people want to see the negative. There are so many wonderful women here on Dims such as CastingPearls, FairyWen, etc that I won't let a small group of detractors phase me.



Exactly. There really are many special women here.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 14, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Nope!  .........



I predict it shall be locked soon.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jul 14, 2010)

Mathias said:


> 5 bucks says I get an infraction for this lol.



I don't think anyone here has said anything infraction-worthy (and I'd assume a huge percent of posters agree with you too). If you do get an infraction the person doling out the infraction is oversensitive. We're all adults and the opinions we've stated are tame by comparison to most of what I see on Dims on a daily basis.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 14, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I never said you were vain and I wouldn't say it because I don't think you are. If you're pissed off at people for calling you vain or any other names then take it out on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can tell that some women do not like others regularly posting pictures of themselves. It is an unspoken thing, because you have the " Vain" label thrown at you when things get nasty.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 14, 2010)

Shosh said:


> I predict it shall be locked soon.



I'm not banking on it. I think we've got another 20 pages to go.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 14, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I'm not banking on it. I think we've got another 20 pages to go.


I'm betting 3, 5 Tops. Not like other threads, since this is the lounge, not hyde park.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 14, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I too see the many beautiful woman on here and compliment them. I make a lot of positive posts, but people want to see the negative. There are so many wonderful women here on Dims such as CastingPearls, FairyWen, etc that I won't let a small group of detractors phase me.



you fail to see that some of the postings you made, give the impression you go out of your way to piss ppl off like that florida thread for example. trolls do that often. i'm saying you are one but such actions are indicative of one. such as shosh's postings in the past towards other members. snarky comments is not an attractive trait. especially in a woman who despit being 40 acts like a 12 yr. old with crap of "Im so pretty and smart" bla bla bla.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 14, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> you fail to see that some of the postings you made, give the impression you go out of your way to piss ppl off like that florida thread for example. trolls do that often. i'm saying you are one but such actions are indicative of one. such as shosh's postings in the past towards other members. snarky comments is not an attractive trait. especially in a woman who despit being 40 acts like a 12 yr. old with crap of "Im so pretty and smart" bla bla bla.



I like to tease a bit but it is not being mean-spirited, I've said that over and over again. That Florida thread was just a joke because I love Bugs Bunny. But if they want to be so serious as to not see the humor, that is their problem. Those who know me well on here know that I can be a HAM. You know that too. Life is too short to be twisted up.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 14, 2010)

View attachment Eyeliner.jpg


Couldn't get my mail order tiara in the shot.

xoxo


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 14, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I like to tease a bit but it is not being mean-spirited, I've said that over and over again. That Florida thread was just a joke because I love Bugs Bunny. But if they want to be so serious as to not see the humor, that is their problem. Those who know me well on here know that I can be a HAM. You know that too. Life is too short to be twisted up.




but no one knew that, did they? given how some ppl. voice their opinions on certain races, states, and the like in this forum and how others go out of their way to piss off others, how was anyone supposed to know your post was in jest? after all you logged in after the posting but didnt respond to the people reacting with shock and disgust.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 14, 2010)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 82145
> 
> 
> Couldn't get my mail order tiara in the shot.
> ...



I might have to make this thread the second 'post cute pics of yourself'.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 14, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I might have to make this thread the second 'post cute pics of yourself'.



Love your new signature!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 14, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> but no one knew that, did they? given how some ppl. voice their opinions on certain races, states, and the like in this forum and how others go out of their way to piss off others, how was anyone supposed to know your post was in jest? after all you logged in after the posting but didnt respond to the people reacting with shock and disgust.



And I am glad you PMed me and told me how serious some people were taking such a silly thread.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 14, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> And I am glad you PMed me and told me how serious some people were taking such a silly thread.



I am sensing a love connection here! I knew it!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 14, 2010)

Shosh said:


> I am sensing a love connection here! I knew it!



LOL, It's nothing like that.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 14, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> LOL, It's nothing like that.



I think there would be lots of guys here who would love to be introduced to you.

Beautiful and intelligent. A winning combination.:bow:


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 14, 2010)

Shosh said:


> I think there would be lots of guys here who would love to be introduced to you.
> 
> Beautiful and intelligent. A winning combination.:bow:



LOL, one guy repped me and said my brain was vacant and absent (the guy with the 70s mustache). Is there something wrong with that phrase, doesn't vacant and absent mean the same thing? And how can your brain be empty? LOL. 

But thanks for the compliment. I'm already taken.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 14, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> LOL, one guy repped me and said my brain was vacant and absent (the guy with the 70s mustache). Is there something wrong with that phrase, doesn't vacant and absent mean the same thing? And how can your brain be empty? LOL.
> 
> But thanks for the compliment. I'm already taken.



If by vacant and absent, he means, vibrant and articulate, why yes I guess it is a compliment!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 14, 2010)

Shosh said:


> If by vacant and absent, he means, vibrant and articulate, why yes I guess it is a compliment!



I guess opinions are like assholes, everyone has them......


----------



## Shosh (Jul 14, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I guess opinions are like assholes, everyone has them......



Some of em are squishy and some of em are squooshy


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 14, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Some of em are squishy and some of em are squooshy



And all are quite funky! LOL


----------



## Shosh (Jul 14, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> And all are quite funky! LOL



Big, small I love em all.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 14, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Pot meet kettle.



LoveBHMS, meet Happyface's alt account.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 14, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> LoveBHMS, meet Happyface's alt account.



You're so ugh....... and people see that he was logged in the same time on here. And I knew you would show up on this thread, because you love to sniff my ass, you drama lover.


----------



## calauria (Jul 14, 2010)

You guys are killing me! LORT!!

This is a job for


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 14, 2010)

calauria said:


> You guys are killing me! LORT!!
> 
> This is a job for




Yes and you knew who would show his face up here. Who else?


----------



## calauria (Jul 14, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Yes and you knew who would show his face up here. Who else?



Well, he loves you, of course he is gonna show up!!!



Ah, come on!!! Let's stop arguing!! Let's have fun!!


----------



## calauria (Jul 14, 2010)

<<< I just lurv this thing guy.......


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 14, 2010)

calauria said:


> Well, he loves you, of course he is gonna show up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, come on!!! Let's stop arguing!! Let's have fun!!



It was getting more positive until he shows up trying to get me started. I'm trying to have fun.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 14, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Yes and you knew who would show his face up here. Who else?



Oh he loves us both.

He wants in on the middle of a Shoshana/ Happy sandwich!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 14, 2010)

To those who're not wanting to hear from the "vain and self-centred/etc" folks... I've come to a conclusion.

If we just don't respond to any of their threads or posts, they'll get bored with us, and go the fuck away. So... who's gonn start ignoring them with me now? :happy:

And if they don't go away, well... they've got their own little group of high school girl types to hang out with and gossip.

They want it separate, let's make it separate.

Let's just stop responding to their outcries. Eventually they just might shut the hell up.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 14, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> To those who're not wanting to hear from the "vain and self-centred/etc" folks... I've come to a conclusion.
> 
> If we just don't respond to any of their threads or posts, they'll get bored with us, and go the fuck away. So... who's gonn start ignoring them with me now? :happy:
> 
> ...



Lol says she who has been here all of five minutes.

Oh yes you have been " Lurking". I find lurking types creepy myself.

A lot of the absolute posting legends have left Dimensions. It is just not the same. A real brain drain has occured.

That and the loss of some of the most articulate and dynamic characters.

Lucky there is Facebook.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 14, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Bad Ass Mother Fucker


ahhhhh! 
Man sometimes I come in here and end up feeling sooo old. I need a class on all the current terms.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 14, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> It was getting more positive until he shows up trying to get me started. I'm trying to have fun.



Lol you can still have fun mate.

"You're so vain, you probably think this song is about you!"


----------



## Risible (Jul 14, 2010)

No more drama, please. Keep it on topic or risk an infraction.

Thank you.

/mod


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 14, 2010)

NYCGabriel, I'm just looking out for you, so please don't take this the wrong way ....


View attachment ackbar.jpg



Just don't want to see you get "on timeout" or anything like that on account of other people's posts, don't set yourself up. I understand being firm in your convictions but it's possibly gonna get misconstrued as being overtly hostile. And I'm gonna try to take the same advice as well. Emphasis on *try*, no guarantees. 

Again, I'm not trying to tell you what to do -- I'd just hate to see you not being able to post for a while and you know .... that would suck more than that godawful "Battlefield Earth" movie.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 14, 2010)

FFS, people. I like a good drama as much as the next poster, but come on.

As to the actual topic, I keep this one because it means something to me. I looked like John Belushi in my younger days - my high school nickname was "Belushi," and because I really really like the Blues Brothers movie.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 14, 2010)

Dromond said:


> FFS, people. I like a good drama as much as the next poster, but come on.
> 
> As to the actual topic, I keep this one because it means something to me. I looked like John Belushi in my younger days - my high school nickname was "Belushi," and because I really really like the Blues Brothers movie.



Shame the sequel was weak. And I would've preferred to see Bruce Willis or James Belushi instead of the kid.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 14, 2010)

Blasphemy. There was no sequel. It's a terrible lie.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 14, 2010)

As an on-topic post, I change my pic when the mood strikes me, and when I find a decent picture of myself that fits my mood. So it probably won't be changing often.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 14, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Blasphemy. There was no sequel. It's a terrible lie.


OMG I SO agree with this. That so-called sequel was an abortion.


I used to be an avatar changing maniac when I was an internet noob. Now, meh. I like what's on there now so I'm content with it until maybe the seasons change or whatever. Who knows. Maybe I'll change my mind tomorrow. It's not something I dwell on.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> OMG I SO agree with this. That so-called sequel was an abortion.
> .



LOL!!! :happy::bow:


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 14, 2010)

I think I'll stick with this avatar for a while........


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 14, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I think I'll stick with this avatar for a while........



Nicely happy and bright...good choice


----------



## Shosh (Jul 14, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I think I'll stick with this avatar for a while........



Cute sunglasses.


----------



## Risible (Jul 14, 2010)

This thread just keeps derailing. Final warning, keep your posts on topic or risk infraction.

/mod


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 14, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Nicely happy and bright...good choice





Shosh said:


> Cute sunglasses.




Thanks guys I think I'll make a hot sunglasses thread


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 14, 2010)

Risible said:


> This thread just keeps derailing. Final warning, keep your posts on topic or risk infraction.
> 
> /mod



I think it's come to a conclusion now....hopefully that's it.


----------



## mercy (Jul 14, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> Shame the sequel was weak. And I would've preferred to see Bruce Willis or James Belushi instead of the kid.



I would have preferred to see a black screen for 90 minutes with the words "There is no sequel, fools, because John Belushi is dead."

I still wonder what Ackroyd was thinking.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 14, 2010)

mercy said:


> I would have preferred to see a black screen for 90 minutes with the words "There is no sequel, fools, because John Belushi is dead."
> 
> I still wonder what Ackroyd was thinking.



I think...

"MONEY!"

....might just about cover it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 14, 2010)

mercy said:


> I would have preferred to see a black screen for 90 minutes with the words "There is no sequel, fools, because John Belushi is dead."
> 
> I still wonder what Ackroyd was thinking.


Agreed. 

Ackroyd was thinking, 'Goody, another paycheck just for showing up!'


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 14, 2010)

Ha ha Rellis. In the US this is where I would say, 'You owe me a Coke!' LOL


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 14, 2010)

I recently changed my avatar, after keeping my original from when I first showed up at Dims from many years ago. (see below)


----------

